# Little Man Computer



## AmieCody (Nov 22, 2011)

Can someone help me with this question?  

Write a Little Man program that accepts three values as input and outputs them
in order of size, largest to smallest.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Ask your classmates who have already wasted enough of our time.

http://forums.techguy.org/smartsearch/?q=little+man+computer


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

closing duplicate, please respond at http://forums.techguy.org/software-development/1028139-little-man-computer.html#post8162346 .


----------

